# Being a single mother



## L154mac (May 14, 2011)

Hello, could anyone help me understand if it is possible to live in Dubai as a single mother? Originally from England. thank you


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know that it is possible as I have a colleague who does just that, however it is somewhat more convoluted to sponsor her child that it would be if she were a man. I believe that in theory only women in certain professions can sponsor children (techers, doctors and nurses) but since my colleague isn't in these categories, we can assume that this isn't rigorously applied, however does need a personal visit for special permission. This is on top of the usual stipulations for sponsoring a family. The other stipulation seems to be a letter of no objection from the father although in their case, they weren't divorced - her husband lived in another country.

Her advice was always to go there personally and ask for their help - they usually respond positively.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it is possible. There are several threads on this topic already covered in the forum. You should be able to find them using the search option.
That being said, if you are divorced, all you need to do is provide them with your divorce certificate. If unmarried, just claim that the father isn't in the picture. You should be fine.
I'm a single mum, not a teacher/doctor/nurse and had no issues sponsoring my son.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe if your salary is over a certain amount (regardless of profession) you can sponsor.. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That is true, the minimum salary requirement applies to everyone who needs to sponsor a child or a nanny, etc.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet! I have learned something from these boards! lol


----------



## L154mac (May 14, 2011)

Thank you all, so very much for your feedback. It settles my mind somewhat....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

One suggestion, if you are here as a single mother, do make sure the company that hires you gives you an excellent compensation package. Bills are very high in Dubai, especially school fees which start off at approximately AED 30K a year for a good school - IB, etc.
Also, pediatric medical bills are quite high, so it would be nice if you managed to get private medical insurance for yourself and your child.
Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## L154mac (May 14, 2011)

It helps a lot. I want to get my ducks in a row before committing....


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes it is possible. There are several threads on this topic already covered in the forum. You should be able to find them using the search option.
> That being said, if you are divorced, all you need to do is provide them with your divorce certificate. If unmarried, just claim that the father isn't in the picture. You should be fine.
> I'm a single mum, not a teacher/doctor/nurse and had no issues sponsoring my son.


Hi Pamela 
Do you have to provide a letter of no objection from the father? Do they then go to contact the father also?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Tropic,
No I didn't need to provide a certificate nor did they contact the father. If you're a single mum and earning more than the minimum salary required, you should be fine sponsoring your child.
Good luck


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Tropic,
> No I didn't need to provide a certificate nor did they contact the father. If you're a single mum and earning more than the minimum salary required, you should be fine sponsoring your child.
> Good luck


Hi Pamela
I have been touch with Dubai visa dept and they have insisted that either I obtainable letter of no objection from father or if he is absent then I must get a sole custody order from the courts. Without this I will not get my child's visa. This has since been verified by immigration lawyers in Dubai also. So I wonder how u hot round this issue.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Tropic,

I checked with our PRO and apparently the reason why they didn't ask me for a sole custody order is because I've been with the same company for the last 11 years and have been on the same visa all these years. I assume there's some sort of credibility that comes with it, I don't know.

Anyway, one of my colleagues mentioned that there are ways to work around it and it also depends on who you know and how much they are willing to help you. Why don't you get your company's PRO to process your child's visa? It's easier going through them.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Tropic,
> 
> I checked with our PRO and apparently the reason why they didn't ask me for a sole custody order is because I've been with the same company for the last 11 years and have been on the same visa all these years. I assume there's some sort of credibility that comes with it, I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, one of my colleagues mentioned that there are ways to work around it and it also depends on who you know and how much they are willing to help you. Why don't you get your company's PRO to process your child's visa? It's easier going through them.


Hi Pamela, really appreciate you looking into this for me. What the company said to me was that they can sort my visa out but a company cannot apply for a child's visa. Only the parent is allowed to sponsor the child and even that is after I have secured my visa. My employer seems very nice and has looked into this for me also but couldn't find any alternative solutions for this. Perhaps the law had changed and immigration has become stricter since you initially applied for your visa all those years ago. If there are any suggestions that your PRO can make then that would be a great help. 


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I only sponsored by son last year so not sure if the rules have changed since then. I will look into it for you again. I actually paid my PRO all the fees for the visa and sponsorship so he only did the running around for me.

Let me check and see what can be done. I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I only sponsored by son last year so not sure if the rules have changed since then. I will look into it for you again. I actually paid my PRO all the fees for the visa and sponsorship so he only did the running around for me.
> 
> Let me check and see what can be done. I'll get back to you soon.


Oh ok, I thought you sponsored your son 11 years ago too. So I wonder how he did this? But yes please, if you can check with him that would be fantastic. I'm kind of getting desperate now since my child needs to commence school in Sept and my lawyer only filed the papers in court on Friday. They informed me it will be at least a few weeks before we get a date from court for the first hearing even though it's been filed as urgent!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Tropic said:


> Hi Pamela
> I have been touch with Dubai visa dept and they have insisted that either I obtainable letter of no objection from father or if he is absent then I must get a sole custody order from the courts. .


Erm... if they're not going to check then I'd forge the letter from the child's father. Alternatively would a letter from the child's grandfather suffice?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

GlabrousD said:


> Erm... if they're not going to check then I'd forge the letter from the child's father. Alternatively would a letter from the child's grandfather suffice?


No I don't want to take that risk hoping they won't check only to be denied visa once I'm there. Grandfather won't suffice


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, dont lie... That was not very good advice.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your issues and not getting any help from the father. However you are quite right to be cautious; many countries are very sensitive to child abduction (not that I'm suggesting this is the case) and therefore are careful - Dubai is no exception to this.

As a temporary measure, would the school still accept the child on a visit visa? If so, you could bring her/him in as a visitor (I assume a British passport?) and do a visa run to Oman monthly until you resolve your situation. I have a friend who has had to do this for the past 4 months until her husband's visa situation resolves itself.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> So sorry to hear of your issues and not getting any help from the father. However you are quite right to be cautious; many countries are very sensitive to child abduction (not that I'm suggesting this is the case) and therefore are careful - Dubai is no exception to this.
> 
> As a temporary measure, would the school still accept the child on a visit visa? If so, you could bring her/him in as a visitor (I assume a British passport?) and do a visa run to Oman monthly until you resolve your situation. I have a friend who has had to do this for the past 4 months until her husband's visa situation resolves itself.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you.


Thanks for the advice however the school has said they will give me 2 weeks before to produce the residency visa for my child but visit visa is not acceptable. Also, yes my hold holds a British passport. I agree with you though that it not worth taking the risk and Dubai is very strict so I doubt I'll get away with it. I just hope I get a court order very very soon!


----------

